# Antenna



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

My antenna on my 3pjs is really hard to push up or down.It even caused the solder joint inside to break loose.I managed to fix it.I tried every lub in the world to make it work up and down better.Believe it or not Lysol disinfectant spray worked better than anything but,it is taking the black coating off.I have had the 3pj for a good while and it deserves a new antenna.On the other hand a freind of mine bought a 3pk and has not had it for very long and his is doing the same thing.I have several r/c airplane trans. that are fairly old and they don't seem to have this problem.They are not black powder coated like the 3pj and the 3pk antenna's.Anybody had this prob.​​


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

no i have but i have only used the crome coated


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I had the same problem with mine, wiped on a lite coat of wesson cooking oil :lol: and havent had any problems since. Great radio!


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

thanks.. that oil worked :thumbsup:


----------

